# onclick soll in einem anderen Frame laden



## Vatar (6. März 2005)

Nabend.
Ich möchte über einen Button in Frame A den Inhalt von Frame B aktualisieren.
Ich hab nun schon so einiges probiert aber ich schaffs nur Frame A zu aktualisieren.

```
<input id="unfall" type="button" class="button" value="Unfallversicherung" onClick="location.href='versicherungen/unfallversicherung.htm'">
```

thx


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2005)

```
onClick="parent.nameVonFrameB.location.href='versicherungen/unfallversicherung.htm';"
```
... sollte es richten.


----------



## Vatar (7. März 2005)

super danke


----------



## corpu (20. März 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich möchte bei einem Button etwas mit dem onclick-Befehl in einem neuen Browserfenster öffnen. (Einen Link auf eine andere Homepage!)
Geht das? Wenn ja, wie?
Ich schaffe es nur mit dem Befehl: 
	
	
	



```
onClick="self.location.href=' http://www.Beispiel.de' "
```
  das Ganze im selben Fenster anzuzeigen. Vom normalen HTML kenne ich nur den Befehl: target="blank" .  Dieser funktioniert hier ja leider nicht!

Wie öffne ich ein neues Fenster?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Antwort und Hilfe.


----------



## corpu (20. März 2005)

Habs soeben selber gelöst:


```
onClick="window.open(href='http://www.Beispiel.de')"
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. März 2005)

corpu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vom normalen HTML kenne ich nur den Befehl: target="blank" .  Dieser funktioniert hier ja leider nicht!



Warum nicht?

```
<form action="http://www.Beispiel.de"target="_blank">
 <input type="submit"value="klick">
</form>
```


----------

